# internetzugang in suse 10.2



## wernerruediger (24. August 2007)

habe schwierigkeiten suse 10.2 fürs internet zu konfigurieren.

habe netzwerk mit router und habe ordnngsgemäss das gateway eingetragen sowie die ip nr und subnetmaske meines rechners
habe aber schwierigkeiten mit den begriffen "hostname" und Domainname weil sie so bei der konfiguration in windows nicht vorkommen.der name des anbieters ist BITelDSL mein benutzername endet demgemäß mit ........@dsl.bitel.net.
der wird aber später gesondert abgefragt.
muss das "BITelDSL" jetzt bei hostname oder domainname eingetragen werden und was ist  mit dem andern begriff ?


----------



## stain (26. August 2007)

Normalerweise muss man nichts eintragen, denn die Verbindugn steht bei LAN schon nach dem Hochfahren


----------



## Dennis Wronka (26. August 2007)

Dein Rechner kann heissen wie Du willst, das ist fuer die Internetverbindung, ob nun direkt oder ueber einen Router, vollkommen belanglos.
Meine Rechner daheim sind grundsaetzlich in der Domain *home.lan*, dadurch vermeide ich eventuelle Kollisionen mit real existenten Domainnamen.
Mein PC heisst *raven*, mein Notebook schlichtweg *thinkpad*, die FQDNs (also Hostnamen inklusive Domainnamen) sind entsprechend raven.home.lan und thinkpad.home.lan.
Wie Du siehst sind Namen nur Schall und Rauch. 

Uebrigens moechte ich Dich bitten Dich doch an die Regeln der Gross- und Kleinschreibung zu halten. Darauf legen wir hier im Forum durchaus Wert.


----------

